
Show HN: Hacker News Map - raphaelrk
Hey Everyone!<p>We made a hacker news map so you can hang out with other readers in the cities you&#x27;re in: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;summerplaybook.com&#x2F;g&#x2F;HN-Map&#x2F;e2e3d3bc5699417b8c54bbb252bebbf1?in=v6&amp;rn=hn<p>We run this website, summer playbook, which helps college students meet others near them over the summer<p>Thought we&#x27;d toss up a hacker news map while we&#x27;re at it. Catch us around the birthplace of YC, Cambridge, MA, if you sign up :)<p>It could use a little polish on some of the edges but it gets the job done. The goal here is just to help people meet others around them.<p>Though we wouldn&#x27;t mind if a startup or two resulted from it (see: how the zapier founders met!)<p>If it turns out a lot of people really like it, maybe we&#x27;ll polish it up some more, but we&#x27;re mostly focused on freight software right now and really just want this to help us meet other HN readers. How it works is you add your name, location, any travel dates, and a bio. You&#x27;ll then see a map with other HN users and can message them. They&#x27;ll then get an email with your email in the &#x27;replyto&#x27; section.<p>P.S. there&#x27;s a part in the signup where you can add your gmail contacts -- feel free to skip that. It adds a &quot;gmail contacts&quot; map where you can see others who opted in on a map, if that&#x27;s something interesting to you. It&#x27;s a way to see friends and acquaintances using the site even when they&#x27;re on other maps.
======
marianicolae
Just signed-up. Seems like a cool idea, but you might need some smart growth
hacks to make it work.

------
luke_heine
Sweet! I'm in BOS!

------
bifrost
Nice! I'm in SF!

~~~
bifrost
Doh, its not letting me sign up, it says my email is invalid even though its
not...

~~~
raphaelrk
Looking into it - sent you an email!

~~~
bifrost
Looks like I got it sorted out, may have been user error :)

~~~
raphaelrk
Sounds like we should put labels on our inputs, and a better error message :)
thanks for the response!

